# HYDE16 Reviews - Raceseng Facility & Slammer 6-Speed Manual Shift Knob



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Shifter Assembly:*
One of the main performance categories I’ve focused on over the years is the weak OEM shift assembly in the MK6 GTI. While light and easy to shift, there is a major vagueness of the shift linkage and transmission. Manual drivers know that the shift knob is an extension of the driver to connect to the transmission and control the power to the ground, no matter the power level. Since I spend nearly every day in my car, I feel it’s important to perfect areas where we have the highest level of physical interaction and which may offer the most enjoyment from our vehicles.

Early on I had the transmission and clutch rebuilt with Dimple Magnetic Transmission Drain Plug, Driveshaft Shop Level 2.9 Axles, *Peloquin’s Limited Slip Differential* and *USP Motorsports 1st-2nd & 3rd-4th Steel Shift Forks* while the clutch setup consisted of the South Bend Stage 3 TSI Clutch Disk, VW “F” Version Throw Out Bearing and *NLS 02Q Shims*.

To enhance my interaction with the transmission, I installed the BMC Short Throw Clutch Stop, DieselGeek Sigma 6 Speed Short Shift Kit, *ECS Tuning MK6 GTI 6-Speed Clutch Bleeder Block* with USP Motorsports Stainless Steel Clutch Line and *TyrolSport Solid Shifter Bracket Bushing Kit (SSBB)*. All of these modifications tightened up the shift pattern and provided a more positive engagement but at the cost of some additional right hand effort.

From an overall interior visual perspective, I added the Audi A3 S-Line shift knob from Europe with a genuine Redline Goods Perforated Leather Shift Boot. As nice as the shift knob was, it barely offered any additional weight over the stock knob and after adding the DieselGeek, the shifting felt notchy at times (especially in the cold) which discouraged me from hammering through the gears at times. I even went as far as to swap from Motul transmission fluid back to OEM fluid for the winter months. Now, I’ve never owned or felt the difference of a heavy weight shift knob before but after seeing *Zillon’s Review: The Raceseng Slammer Shift Knob*, I figured this may make the perfect pairing with the DieselGeek.

*Raceseng, Inc.:*
I reached out to Jarrett Seng at Raceseng who at the time was lining up the options for the Audi/VW platform. After talking with Jarrett he invited me out to his shop to see their products in person and to learn more about the business. In my years of writing reviews I have never had the opportunity see the actual manufacturing take place of the parts I’ve installed so I took a day to tour their facility. Raceseng Inc. is located in Orefield, PA which is right outside of Allentown, PA. Since 2005, Jarrett and his father Glen, have designed and manufactured a wide variety of race car components under the Raceseng brand. Their family passion for motorsports can be traced all the way back to 1957 (read more about the Raceseng legacy *right here*). Needless to say, I was geeking out at the high-tech machinery, design tools, raw materials and inventory of finished products.

*Raceseng Inc. Team:*
Jarrett and his father Glen, with John the production manager in the second picture while Ryan was in another wing of the building managing inventory, shipment and logistics.

















*Design:*
Jarrett walked me through his design studio and showed me how an idea is effectively realized through multiple stages of computer design which eventually makes its way down to their CNC machines through complete and utter magic. I’m convinced that it’s all controlled by wizardry or witchcraft, otherwise it is just way too complicated for me. Nevertheless, it was an impressive operation.


























*Sourcing/Machinery/Technology/Manufacturing:*
The one thing that left the largest impact during the facility tour was when Jarrett told me that *ALL* supplies, materials, fasteners and hardware used in product lineup are 100% sourced and manufactured within the US. From the high quality 303 stainless steel sourced locally in PA to the packaging and hardware, Raceseng Inc. believes in US built products through US suppliers. Jarrett even showed me fastener hardware which they couldn’t find from a US supplier so they designed it in house to keep it US built. Now that’s dedication.







































































*Raceseng Slammer Shift Knob:*
After seeing all of the various shift knobs in person I chose to add the Slammer in original machined finish engraved with the 6-speed design to my VW MK6 GTI. I felt the original machined finish is the best match for the bright trim on the steering wheel, gauge and vent bezels and the shift boot retaining ring in the center console. The rounded smooth shape better matched the curves of the MK6 GTI. The Slammer came with a non-threaded adapter kit which was specifically designed and custom machined to fit onto the non-threaded VW shifter arm. Being that the slammer was a solid 303 stainless steel shift knob, I also opted for their thermal bag which protects the knob from conducting heat during the hot summer days. The bag is made from high quality white microfiber which is supposed to repel the heat from direct sunlight.

*Product Description:*
_635 grams. That's the number you need to remember. The Slammer is exactly what the name entails. The shape and mass of this shift knob makes for one of the most enjoyable shifting experiences. Paired with one of our adapter kits, Slammer will fit any 6 speed manual VW including the CC, Golf, Jetta and Scirocco. Customize the look of Slammer by selecting our optional shift gate pattern engraving in the box below.

COMFORT
The shape of the Slammer is not the traditional ball shaped shift knob for a reason. The ergonomics behind an overhand grip shift position require a full form shape at the bottom and a flatter top shape to fill your palm. The combination of these elements drove the shape of the Slammer. 

WEIGHT
1.4 lbs. | 635 grams

HEIGHT
2 5/16" | 58.9 mm

DIAMETER
2 1/16" | 52.4 mm

SMOOTHER SHIFTING!
With the weight in all the right places, Slammer redefines your shifting experience through the look and feel of how you shift into gear. You will experience smoother and faster shifts!

HOW? 
Well, to put it as simply as we can, the heavier the knob, the easier it will make shifting feel. It’s not magic, its physics. Weight in motion directly relates to how an object will react to an opposing force. In this case, the opposing force is the gate pattern and counter springs that are connected to your shift arm that tell you the shift pattern of your car. The difference felt when shifting into the next gear requires far less effort due to the additional momentum created by the increased mass.

CNC TURNED 
The Slammer is CNC turned from 303 stainless steel. Machining stainless steel is not an easy task. It requires close supervision of our CNC turning centers and tooling to ensure a flawless part and surface finish.

ENGRAVED 
It is then engraved with our signature shift gate pattern on our vertical milling machine. You have the choice, get the shift gate pattern engraved for the slick graphic design or not engraved for a smooth and clean design.

HANDWORK 
The final touch is done completely by hand. We brush finish each shift knob, one at a time by hand on a high speed electric motor._

*Unboxing the Raceseng Slammer Shift Knob::*





































































































































 
*Installation:*
Installation on the MK6 GTI is very straightforward. Pull up on the shift boot retaining ring in the center console, remove the OEM metal retaining clip with a flat head screwdriver, then pull up on the shift knob to remove it completely from the non-threaded shaft. Following the included *shift knob installation steps* was a breeze. The included non-threaded adapter kit is specifically designed and custom machined to fit onto the non-threaded VW shifter arm. Simply slide the non-threaded adapter onto your shifter arm, set the height and orientation of the shift knob, then tighten the four set screws into the shifter arm for a fit that leaves no room for wiggle or loosening. Raceseng includes a critical dimensional tolerance on the non-threaded adapter so it is a snug fit onto the shifter arm. Below are the main steps from the included *shift knob installation steps*:

_1) Slide the non-threaded adapter onto the shifter arm with the threaded portion of the adapter facing up. Remove the set screws with a 3/32” allen key and place a small dab of blue Loctite on them. Lightly tighten the set screws so the adapter does not spin.
2) Thread the shift knob onto the adapter until it bottoms out, do not overtighten. Take note of any height and orientation (only if you have a shift knob with an engraved shift gate pattern) adjustments that need to be made. Reference the shift knob orientation image to the right.
3) Remove the shift knob, loosen the set screws and make your height and orientation adjustments. Tighten the set screws when you are satisfied with the shift knobs position.
4) Fold your shift boot inside out and place the top of it over the adapter. Zip-tie the shift boot to the adapter.
5) Reinstall the shift boot into the center console.
6) Test drive and enjoy your new shifting experience!_







































































*Raceseng Slammer 6-Speed Manual Shift Knob Overall Results and Recommendations:*
In terms of hands on experience, this is one high quality piece. From the smooth finish, to the rounded shape, this Slammer shift knob fits perfectly in your hand. From an overall interior visual perspective, the original machined finish matches the interior bright trim and pops with the black leather shift boot with red stitching. Since installing this shift knob I’ve had a good number of miles on it during the winter and the cold notchy shifting is no longer an issue. The added effort to push a lightweight shift knob into gear has been reduced dramatically. Moving this heavy weight shift knob around has become so much easier now and I really feel that the added shifter weight perfectly complements the DieselGeek Sigma 6 Speed Short Shift Kit. I still receive the positive engagement and now feel an increased confidence during aggressive shifting but with overall less effort and attention during each throw.

From left to right, Glen, myself and Jarrett. It really was a pleasure to meet the Raceseng, Inc. team and I look forward to their future product line for the Audi/VW community.


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

:thumbup:

Nice review! Glad you caught some photos of the facility, I was too wrapped up in drooling over the machinery to snap any shots while I was visiting.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

*HYDE16 Reviews – Raceseng Circuit Series Shift Knobs*

Just added the newly released Raceseng Circuit Series Shift Knob.


----------

